# Thanks Guys and Gals



## danbrown (Feb 19, 2004)

I really appreciate the support I received from ChefTalk as a whole when I attempted to blog the closing of a restaurant. The first lesson I learned in the process was don't try to blog the closing of a restaurant, you're way too busy, way too ****ing busy.

I received outpouring of support from you as a group and I need to thank you now that that it's over. I'm sorry that I didn't have time to fulfill the obligation that I said I would, and if I let anyone down besides myself for not doing it, I hope they aren't as irritated with me as I am for it. Live and learn, I suppose.

I will be going a new venue Monday (I hope) and I'll let you know what it is.

DB


----------



## lyneotto (Jun 6, 2006)

Bless you!
May your future be filled with many meals that blow you !
L


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Dan, no need to be repentenant! Onward and upward, Chef. Let us know how your next adventure goes.

Mezzaluna


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Good luck Dan...When one door closes a new one opens.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Can't wait to hear what you going to next.
pan


----------



## andrew563 (Oct 12, 2005)

I remember when my last job ended. I had a job offer that very same night. I think I was officially unemployed for about an hour and a half.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Best of luck Dan!


----------

